

The Story of the CDO Market Meltdown [pdf] - duck
http://www.hks.harvard.edu/m-rcbg/students/dunlop/2009-CDOmeltdown.pdf

======
duck
The story behind the thesis: [http://blogs.wsj.com/deals/2010/03/15/michael-
lewiss-the-big...](http://blogs.wsj.com/deals/2010/03/15/michael-lewiss-the-
big-short-read-the-harvard-thesis-instead/)

